

TrueCrypt 7.1 w/ [OS X 64-bit support] - plainOldText
http://www.truecrypt.org/news

======
gte910h
I wonder if they yet support full disk encryption on mac. That's been the
missing feature for years.

~~~
mmaro
Would there be any reason to use it over Lion's full disk encryption?

~~~
andrewpi
People who want a fully open-source solution might prefer TrueCrypt. Are there
any guarantees that Apple's solution doesn't have a backdoor?

~~~
mmaro
If you don't trust Apple's FDE solution to not have a backdoor, you probably
shouldn't use their operating system at all, as it has access to all of your
data.

~~~
pyre
People usually aren't trying to protect their drive contents with encryption
while the drive is mounted and the computer is running. If the drive is
encrypted, anyone trying to gain access won't care if OSX has a backdoor
because it will all be encrypted in the volume. The only thing that will
matter is a backdoor allowing decryption of the volume.

You could use your argument to state that someone paranoid enough to use
encryption just shouldn't use a computer at all.

------
shizcakes
This really needs to end up in Macports. I have the macports installed MacFUSE
for a different program, and I can't use Truecrypt with that "version" of
MacFUSE for some reason.

------
exit
i wanted to use truecrypt but realized it doesn't do dynamic/sparse file
volumes, which macosx disk utility supports. does anyone know of an opensource
alternative which has this feature?

~~~
lrrihldwngska
You can create a(n encrypted) sparse bundle which is a set of files that
represents a disk image. Then on top of that image you can create a TrueCrypt
volume that is quick-formatted. That might do what you want.

